# please help



## aaronc (Apr 23, 2010)

hi im new to the site and have alot of questoins on my home theatre. im new to this and i want to get my feet wet. i was wandering im on a budget of 2000 to start off in getting my system. i have a 55 in led, dtv, xbox 360, blu ray. i went to a local retail store home entertaiment and i got a quote on 6k for a system. i was wandering what system do you recommened. the reciever they were going to put is a integra dtr 30.1, i have no idea if thats a good reciever or not. as for speakers i was going to get 5 inside, 3 mounted on the wall next to the tv, and 2 on the ceiling, and 2 for the outdoors. the brand for speakers is mtx, so my question is is it reallly worth it or should i get something else way cheaper but better? thanks for the help.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Aaron, there are some good options available for $2000. SVS has some good options with their S Series Speakers. You can also find some real good deals on refurbished and new older model Onkyo receivers Like an NR-807 that would bring you in under or right on budget and give you something that you would be proud to show off.

In any case, your best option is to shop around and ask a lot of questions. By taking a little extra time you can save a lot of money and get a much better value. :sn:


----------



## aaronc (Apr 23, 2010)

hey thanks dsr for taking your time on reading my post, im looking into it as im typing, i really dont want the best of the best, but just want something nice, this led tv speakers arent that great thats why. any other brands or ideas that you might have? im from the valley, i see your from houston. so i dontknow if you have heard of the dtronics home entertaiment system, thats where i got the quote. also due to that im going with all the componets to the closet. any idea what i would do on that situation with my budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Have a look at this post as we have put together some different packages with different price ranges. SVS as mentioned by Dale is a fantastic brand and they make some of the best subs for the money as well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll probably want to budget about $1200 for your speakers, $700 for your AVR, and $100 for misc cables from monoprice.com.

Are your front speakers going to be On-Wall or In-wall?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My experience with MTX is so-so. Not a bad company, but they do make some cheap stuff. I think there are better options available. 

Matteo


----------

